# liquid snow shovel



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

has anyone heard of or used this liquid de-icer called liquid snow shovel? I just heard about it yesterday and wanna know if anyone used it and what they think about it. heres the link to the website if no one knows what im talking about.
http://www.asinnovations.com/home.htm


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

The guy in the video says 1 gallon of liquid shovel treats 1000 sq ft. He then says you only need 20 gallons to treat a one acre lot. How does that add up? An acre is 44000 sq ft so in all actuality you need 44 gallons to treat an acre! He also says you need a ton of rock salt to treat a one acre lot as well which is ridiculous unless you are trying to burn off an inch of ice. Am I missing anything here or does this guy not know simple math and no idea about salt application rates?


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

Yeah the dudes doesn't know what he's talking about. First you don't need 1ton of bulk to treat an acre second you need ATLEAST 40 gal of any liquid to treat and acre.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

Burkartsplow;1720603 said:


> The guy in the video says 1 gallon of liquid shovel treats 1000 sq ft. He then says you only need 20 gallons to treat a one acre lot. How does that add up? An acre is 44000 sq ft so in all actuality you need 44 gallons to treat an acre! He also says you need a ton of rock salt to treat a one acre lot as well which is ridiculous unless you are trying to burn off an inch of ice. Am I missing anything here or does this guy not know simple math and no idea about salt application rates?


I didn't even pay attention to that part I was more concerned on how it works. he also says to apply weekly. if im spending all that money I don't think im gonna apply weekly and waste it, as well as spending gas money to go to all the site. I think before the storm and after will be just fine. I wouldn't mind buying some and trying at my house for starters.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Just looked up price for 5 gallons on amazon and it was $82. $900 for a 275 gallon tote. That is only 6.5 applications to a one acre lot. That is not cheap as I can get 16 tons of rock salt for that price.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

It seems almost easier to make your own brine from rock salt and warm water.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

Burkartsplow;1720631 said:


> Just looked up price for 5 gallons on amazon and it was $82. $900 for a 275 gallon tote. That is only 6.5 applications to a one acre lot. That is not cheap as I can get 16 tons of rock salt for that price.


how much a ton do you pay for salt?


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

Hamelfire;1720641 said:


> It seems almost easier to make your own brine from rock salt and warm water.


it probably is but I would like to eventually get away from salt. if this stuff works like they say it should and is better than salt I would try it.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

dodgegmc1213;1720647 said:


> how much a ton do you pay for salt?


$60 per ton. The salt mine is 4 miles from us on Lake Erie .


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

Burkartsplow;1720678 said:


> $60 per ton. The salt mine is 4 miles from us on Lake Erie .


dang around me its anywhere from $120-200


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

LCC is the coldest it works to -25deg nothing else off the top of my head does. He lists sod, pot, and mag, I didn't even see LCC on his list but he was being very vague about ingredients and I couldn't find an MSDS. 
You are better off with straight LCC. His miracle is just that, a miracle.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

For the record I spent 4 years spraying LCC. I now spread bulk.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

I would like to use just straight magic liquid but I know it as to be certain temp (air or ground) for it to work or else its like ice


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

This guy also stated that if one applied once per week, it would take care of snow accumulations. 

I have a bridge in Brooklyn I'm looking to unload, any takers?


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

looks about the same as bare ground...cost is about the same...I like bare ground and have good results with sensitive things like wood porches and steps


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

terrapro;1720700 said:


> LCC is the coldest it works to -25deg nothing else off the top of my head does. He lists sod, pot, and mag, I didn't even see LCC on his list but he was being very vague about ingredients and I couldn't find an MSDS.
> You are better off with straight LCC. His miracle is just that, a miracle.


Pretty sure the product is LCC.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

Mark Oomkes;1721211 said:


> Pretty sure the product is LCC.


I think it was AM leonard catalog but they were selling some super liquid for $20 a gallon. I looked it up and it was just LCC with a few others blended lol people are so stupid sometimes.


----------



## Digger63 (Dec 16, 2010)

What are looking to do with the liquid? and how would you apply it? The bottom line is to use what's cost efficient and easy for you to apply. some products can be customized to your use and some come only one way.A product that you would treat bulk salt with doesn't nessarily be the best to per-wet salt off the sander or anti-ice and de-ice with. Since you are close to me, if you want some more info reply here with a way to call and I would be happy to show you what I have and use here


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

im just lookin for somethin for the future of my dads business. As of right now we sub off a landscaper who supplies the salt so its free to us. Now i kno my father is not gonna waste money on buying all different new equipment to put different material down. We got salters so hes gonna use salt. I'll try to push him to new things. Now when the business is mine i would like to do away from salt. Salt works fine but i would like somethin stronger and that works below 18 degrees. i dont like the white residue, the trackin it everywhere, it gets pushed off when plowing, gettin it all over the trucks when loading, and the fact that it destroys everythin


----------

